# Hello There...



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Well hello,

I'm James (had to get my girlfriend to register the account as I couldn't register with my gmail account)

I've had a fair few TTs over the past few years and recently bought back my favourite one...for the third time. Not planning on selling it again as I always end up missing it and buying another TT to try and fill the gap but they never quite come up to scratch.

Anyway, a pic of the car in question...










A bit low for some perhaps but that's how I roll


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James & Rach, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Hoggy 

A couple of the other ones I've had along the way...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not my *Colour,* but looks very nice.  [smiley=dude.gif] ) 
Hoggy.


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it has been scientifically proven that Aviator/Arrow grey is the best colour 

A couple of others from over the years...




























Had a few


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

RachDS said:


> I think it has been scientifically proven that Aviator/Arrow grey is the best colour


Hi, Must be great as primer before re-spraying *RED* :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, red is quite nice too... I guess 

A couple more of the current ride and then I'll stop the photo introduction...



















Have been going dark side with the interior...










Not for everyone I'm sure but all of those shiny bits get boring after a while


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

I`m especially liking the second pic down mate (dark wheels with brighter lip); very, very nice ! 8)


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Sold that one a few months back now. The wheels did really suit it though. Very tempted to put a set of speedlines on the current one but I just can't bring myself to part with the maybach rims.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and welcome

J
xx


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Hullo and thanks!


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

Are you from Milton Keynes? Seen a couple of Aviator grey ones in Shenley and those pics look like the industrial estate which Screwfix is on.


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Bingo! That would be me.


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

It's a sweet looking TT.
Are you running coilovers or air?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Aviator Grey - It's my second favourite (after Dolomite Grey of course!)


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Cheers! It's on coilovers. Just fk high sports with bilstein rear shocks.

Grey is a good colour for a tt


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

That colour is insane. Fav out there for me


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

RachDS said:


> Have been going dark side with the interior...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I've done something similar - although people on here are more into the "unmolested" look - as they put it.
I like customisation ;-)


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

tommatt90 said:


> That colour is insane. Fav out there for me


Yeah, I've always had a soft spot for it. Very different for a factory colour option, a lot of people not in the know seem to think its a custom colour.


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

mullum said:


> Nice, I've done something similar - although people on here are more into the "unmolested" look - as they put it.
> I like customisation ;-)


Yeah I get the feeling that the modified look isn't for everyone on here but each to their own I guess.

Personally, I like to change things up a bit and feel there is a huge difference between modifying well and badly. All in the eye of the beholder I guess but this site would be pretty dull if everyone was just striving to maintain a 100% factory fit TT


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, in that sense - the forum IS pretty dull I'm afraid. Can't see it changing any time soon either - but there are some of us on here who like to change things up a bit ;-)


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Glad to hear it 

On another note, anyone know how many posts you need to view the classifieds? I hate the thought of having to spam threads with comments for the sake of getting your post count up


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RachDS said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> On another note, anyone know how many posts you need to view the classifieds? I hate the thought of having to spam threads with comments for the sake of getting your post count up


The number is not disclosed but I don't think you are to far away


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey James we meet again 
Two James's to rule the world with Aviator Grey TT's 8)


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Haha, hello James, how are you doing? I am still waiting to see the air


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Emma Audi TT (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey!!

Welcome!

Great Colour - love all - especially mine! Go Kingfisher!

Emma 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

seriously low TT, liking the inside to


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome everyone 

Toying with the idea of a change of wheels...










I know I would miss the Maybachs though


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

IMOP stick with the Maybachs


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, I think they're a bit more special and harder to get hold of but they have been on the car for years now, just fancy a bit of a change. Don't think I would sell them though, just get them tidied up and put aside for refitting when I realise that I've made a mistake


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I just noticed that your car has "smoothed" side repeaters (ie deleted).
Looks good.
Clear (or smoked) corners look great on all TTs - but would really transform the front end of yours ;-)
I know all too well, however, how much effort that requires !
Love your car though James


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, the less cluttered, the better as far as i'm concerned 

Thanks by the way, much appreciated.

I agree, I think they would look great but I can't stand the thought of splitting the headlights. I know something would go disastrously wrong.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's just arduous work doing it properly, resealing them and refitting them. Although it is a good opportunity to spray the internals, maybe fit some angel eyes


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Really clean tt. You've got plenty of wheels to choose from [THUMBS UP SIGN] I bought the schmidts from you. Hope all is well


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello mate! Yeah, there are a few potentials sat here 

Have you got the wider dishes sorted yet? Really looking to seeing those fitted


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

love the signature ;-)


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Hopefully just sold a pair of lips so the others will be on order then.


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Result! They're going to look pretty special


----------

